# I’ve a question...



## Miss Piggy (Sep 20, 2019)

I’m new to posting in this group but am a confused (not an unusual position in which to find myself) as to which forum to actually post. For instance, I’m seeing specific meats here instead of in the pork or lamb section of the forums. How do you determine where to post? Is there some sort of criteria? Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 20, 2019)

Maybe this one....  for meats....

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/general-discussion.135/


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 20, 2019)

Miss Piggy said:


> I’m new to posting in this group but am a confused (not an unusual position in which to find myself) as to which forum to actually post. For instance, I’m seeing specific meats here instead of in the pork or lamb section of the forums. How do you determine where to post? Is there some sort of criteria? Thanks!



My guess is that some people also are confused or not sure where to post, possibly due to being new to the forum. They choose "General Discussion" as it would seem to be a one-size-fits-all category to post into. It's not uncommon. I know for a while, until I learned my way around here a little better, I posted everything in General Discussion. After seeing that the moderators move the post to the appropriate sub forum, I started catching on and paying closer attention. If you're posting steak, it'd go into the beef forum. Pork butt, into the pork forum, and so forth....as if I really need to be so blatantly obvious  If it's totally off the wall...and yes that happens too, it'd probably go into General discussion.

Robert


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 20, 2019)

Look through the Forums and Sub-forums. The Smoking Meat and other Things, section breaks it down...JJ

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/#smoking-meat-and-other-things.90


----------



## Miss Piggy (Sep 20, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> My guess is that some people also are confused or not sure where to post,Pork butt, into the pork forum, and so forth....as
> Robert



Thank you, Robert! That’s what I thought but then when I saw so many posts here that I thought should go other places... Anyway, I wanted to ask and got my answer.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 20, 2019)

Miss Piggy said:


> Thank you, Robert! That’s what I thought but then when I saw so many posts here that I thought should go other places... Anyway, I wanted to ask and got my answer.



Multiple meat cooks fit here . Ribs and chicken in the same cook ,,, Chuck roast and pulled pork  smoked and posted together .


----------



## forktender (Sep 21, 2019)

People tend to post where they are going to get the most likes.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 21, 2019)

I move the posts to their appropriate sub forum.  First, this is a Smoking Meat forum and posts should pertain to that.  For Mixed meats, they should go into the General Discussion area.  Pork, Beef, etc. should be self-explanatory.  A variety of Beef, such as Beef tongue, flank steak and skirt steak can all be posted in he Beef section as it is the same classification of animal.


----------

